# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  ratsnakes whats so wrong with keeping a captive rat snake?

## gman8585

i am about to get a rat snake soon either a japanese green ratsnake or a albino black rat snake. as i have been reading up on them i've heard people say they are Mean,Intimidating,Crazy, and prone too bite. 
why all this fuss? am I naive of these snakes? 
 I have also heard texas ratsnakes are more prone to have a temper then a black? any advice?

 :Snake:

----------


## Shenzi Sixaxis

I've handled two lucy rat snakes. The one I own hates me for the most part. He hisses, tail rattles, musks, strikes, bites, headbutts, and freaks out. He's getting better, but I don't think he's going to be a permanent part of my collection, though I will keep him to see if he grows out of it. He might be about 2 years old now. EDIT: He eats voraciously though. 
 The one that's been at the pet store I love for months, the last time I checked it out, didn't care to be handled much but was really showing tolerance of it. However, the staff has told me that s/he is losing that tolerance. S/he is a bit smaller than mine, and from what I know, s/he eats well.

Those two are my only non-corn rat snake experiences, so I'm not particularly fond of them yet. However, same species, so there are probably some other species that are more tolerable of handling, and I'm certain there are individuals who are like corns who quite seem to enjoy being handled (which both my female corns do).

I'm not saying don't get one, but when you talk to a breeder, try to somehow be able to pick your rats in person (perhaps at an expo?). If you can't, make sure you ask a LOT of detailed questions and get detailed answers.

----------

_gman8585_ (10-09-2010)

----------


## JLC

There's absolutely nothing wrong with keeping rat snakes!  Especially if you don't mind a few feisty specimens.  If you're terrified of getting bit and intimidated by hissing....then you run a risk of getting a snake you won't be happy with.  But if you're ok with a little "personality"  :Razz:  then you can't lose! 

I've known two VBB owned by a dear woman who used to participate here a lot. (I hope all is well with her, wherever she is!)  They were a mature breeding pair...both about 10' in length and very beautiful.  The female was an absolute sweetheart...a doll to handle, very curious and downright personable for a snake.  The male was a feisty dragon and you had to have nerve and know what you were doing to handle him.  

That is my impression of rat snakes in general.....and I, for one, can hardly wait for the day when I'm able to own a few myself!

----------

_gman8585_ (10-09-2010)

----------


## Michelle.C

Most Old World Rat Snakes are going to have an attitude. I've kept and bred Asian Blue Beauties, Cave Dwelling Rat Snakes, Red Tailed Green Rats, etc. Out of the group, I have a few that were tolerant to handling though. Mainly my Blue Beauties, although my adult male was a little jumpy. My male pushed 10' and my female comes in at around 9'. 

One thing I'd suggest when working with Old World Rats is to be very confident. I have never been bit by even the most aggressive Old World due to confidence. Don't hesitate, just reach in and gently grab them and you'll be fine. 

If I were you, I'd go with a Black Rat for now (I prefer Licorice over Leucistics) but either is a nice choice. It will allow you to get into a faster, slightly less pleasant species before jumping into some of the Old World Rat Snakes. As some of them can be very aggressive. Once you learn what to do and how to do it, you'll be fine. And you'll gain that with experience. 

It's funny, but most people looking to get into Hots either go with Amazon Tree Boas or Old World Rats because of how fast they are. I wouldn't call them intimidating though. Mostly because they are harmless. 

Texas Rat Snakes are known for being a bit more fussy than Blacks, but personally, I'd go with Black Rats over Texas Rat Snakes anyway. I have kept Texas Rat Snakes though and I didn't seem to notice them being more aggressive.

Anyway, I would suggest getting a Rat Snake. They will definitely add a new and exciting aspect to the hobby for you.

My female Asian Blue Beauty after laying her third clutch.

----------

_gman8585_ (10-09-2010)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Ratsnakes are definitely not for everybody, they do have an attitude  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

This picture would show a typical Ratsnake's attitude  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Though it doesn't mean she can't be handle  :Wink:

----------

_gman8585_ (10-09-2010)

----------


## gman8585

okay im pretty sure i am going to get a young albino black rat snake,on my day off but i am probably going to buy online, no expos i know of in bangor maine

----------


## Void

A buddy of mine has 6...2 of which I caught at my job and gave to him and NONE are mean. I find adults and babies all the time and only one lil was aggressive. All depends on the snake man. Its either going to be nice...semi nice...or a spawn of Satan.

----------

_gman8585_ (10-16-2010)

----------


## darkbloodwyvern

My lucy texas ratsnake is a real sweetheart! She will bluff and when we first rescued her was a bit strikey but we realized it was because she'd been half starved.  She's still eating like a pig, but as sweet as pie.  I did get her as an adult, and honestly, she was free so I wasn't expecting much.  She's got the coolest feeling scales compared to my ball pythons and since I got her as an adult I knew her temperment better than a babies...  It seems like some settle down and others never do.  I'm looking for a het lucy boyfriend for her someday.  I thought she was a male until she laid eggs (and a giant poop) in her water dish while I was on vacation.  SO STINKY!   :Very Happy:   But pretty exciting to find out she was healthy enough to lay!  I'm hoping to get an intentional clutch from her and keep it out of the water this time...

----------

_gman8585_ (03-12-2011)

----------


## Maixx

Aggression depends on the type of Ratsnake. There are some very docile breeds like the Russians, and chew your face off aggressive ones like the Tiger Ratsnake. Ratsnake also vary by individual, you could choose a known aggressive breed like the Asian beauties and end up with a very docile almost friendly snake. Not all old world breeds are known to be aggressive, Bulgarian can be very docile. 
If you want a docile, calm Ratsnake, do some research and find a breed known to be that way, and hope the individual turn out to be the same.
Also be aware of other traits, like the ones of the "Stinking Goddess" Ratsnake.

----------


## Jeremy Browning

i have 1.0 white sided rat 0.1 yellow rat. For the most part they wont bite ( the yellow used be devilish but calmed down ) now they only bit if provoked enough. Theyre awesome. Morale of the story: respect it and it will respect you.
My female yellow looking at the camera.

----------

_gman8585_ (06-19-2011)

----------


## Redneck_Crow

I've had some really mellow rat snakes.  I also had one that ended up being known as "The Disgusting Yellow Rat Snake."  Not only did she bite, but she made it a point to crap all over whoever picked her up.

The black rat snakes I've known were nice.   I never kept one as a pet, but I picked up plenty of them and handled them when I lived on the farm.  None of them ever bit me.

----------


## Jeremy Browning

I know yellows have a bad rep but actually can be nice. Mine used to grab on when it bit and would twist and pull. it also bite anything that moved. she is now tame

----------


## knox

I have a Black Rat, and she is quite tame.

You can see her if you search for my vids on Youtube - "knox2613".  I think I have a couple of the Black Rat, feeding and handling.

----------

